
Maddy – Composable all-in-one mail server - Hexawolf
https://github.com/foxcpp/maddy
======
foxcpp
Developer here to answer any questions. Also see
[https://github.com/foxcpp/maddy/wiki/FAQ](https://github.com/foxcpp/maddy/wiki/FAQ).

~~~
NonEUCitizen
FAQ says "Implement a meaningful subset of IMAP for access to local storage."

What subset do you implement? Thanks.

~~~
foxcpp
Currently it is base IMAP4rev1 specification (RFC 3501) minus /Recent flag
plus SASL-IR, APPENDLIMIT, MOVE, CHILDREN, SPECIAL-USE, COMPRESS, UNSELECT and
IDLE extensions. Support for CONDSTORE and UIDPLUS extensions is planned.

